# MCpl Jeffrey Scott Walsh 2VP



## old medic

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060731/afghanistan_template_060809/20060809?hub=TopStories

Canadian killed in Afghan shooting incident

Updated Wed. Aug. 9 2006 11:29 AM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

A Canadian soldier has been killed in Afghanistan in what appears to be an accidental discharge of a rifle.

"This whole incident will be investigated by the military's independent national investigation service ... but what we were told is that they were not under any fire," CTV's Matt McClure told Newsnet from Afghanistan.

Military officials say Master Cpl. Jeffrey Scott Walsh, of Shiloh Man., had just arrived in Kandahar some four or five days ago.

More to come...


----------



## Elisha

oh my, very sad.  My thoughts and prayers are with the family.
There are 2 separate incidents.


Elisha

http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/08/09/soldier-canadian.html

Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan shooting accident
Last Updated Wed, 09 Aug 2006 11:33:39 EDT
CBC News
A Canadian soldier in Afghanistan was killed in an apparent shooting accident, military officials said Wednesday.

Master Cpl. Jeffrey Scott Walsh, who had just arrived in Afghanistan, was shot and killed in what appears to have been an accidental discharge of a rifle.

Walsh's death is under investigation by the military's National Investigation Service.

In another incident, six Canadians soldiers were injured when their armoured vehicle slammed into a truck.

Two of the soldiers suffered more serious non-life-threatening injuries, while the four others were treated and released from hospital.

More to come


----------



## GAP

My condolances


----------



## jc5778

My thoughts and prayers are with the family.


----------



## Gouki

My God.. 5 days in there and an apparent accident?

Another sad day .. Thoughts with his family and unit. Talk about a real kick in the crotch..


----------



## Pea

My sincerest condolences. Just goes to show how dangerous the military career really is, and is a reminder of how precious life is. Only in theatre a few days and killed in an accident. My heart goes out to his family and friends. Really hoping this bad news stops coming our way. Rest in peace.


----------



## vonGarvin

My condolences to the family, friends and fellow soldiers of MCpl Walsh.  This is indeed a sad day.


----------



## military granny

OMG 
This is not what I wanted to read first thing this morning.

My sincere condolences to MCPL Walsh's family and to the men and women of 2 VP.


----------



## Bobbyoreo

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## old medic

Official Press Release:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2019

News Release
One Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan

CEFCOM NR–06.017 - August 9, 2006

OTTAWA – One Canadian soldier was killed at approximately noon Kandahar time today, while conducting routine operations on Highway 1, about 20 km West of Kandahar City, in a weapons related accident. The incident occurred while conducting operations outside the Zharey district centre.

The accident resulted in the death of Master Corporal Jeffrey Scott Walsh of The 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, based in Shilo, Manitoba. Master Corporal Walsh recently arrived in Afghanistan as part as the new rotation of soldiers contributing to Task Force Afghanistan. His next-of-kin have been notified.

No further details are available at this time regarding the exact circumstances surrounding this incident, although enemy action has been ruled out. Task Force Afghanistan’s National Investigation Service Detachment has begun a thorough investigation.

–30–
NOTE TO EDITOR:

A photograph of Master Corporal Walsh is available on the Combat Camera Website.
http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/netpub/server.np?find&catalog=photos&template=detail_e.np&field=itemid&op=matches&value=14773&site=combatcamera


----------



## dardt

My condolences to his family and friends, RIP.


----------



## Hill677

My condolences to the family, friends and fellow soldiers in Shilo ( 2VP) 

                                      " 2nd To None!!! "


----------



## 3rd Horseman

Another sad day, RIP soldier, my thoughts are with the family and his Regimental family, stay strong over their you are all doing good work keep up the good fight.


----------



## Mike Baker

RIP MCpl Walsh. My thoughts to your family and friends. We will never forget your sacrifice for our country.


----------



## bonitabelle

My condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## manhole

Rest in peace, soldier..........our thoughts and prayers are with the family and friends..........

Ubique


----------



## AmmoTech90

RIP soldier,

Condolences to family and friends.

D


----------



## wotan

A sad loss.  Unfortunately, we are hearing of losses all too often.

At the going down of the Sun,
And in the Morning,
We will remember Them.


----------



## armyvern

My deepest condolances and prayers to the family of MCpl Walsh. His sacrifice will not be forgotten.

My thoughts, prayers and best wishes to his Regimental family and all fellow soldiers mourning this loss.


----------



## geo

Of all the rotten things to have happened
MCpl, rest easy, you did not go in vain.

Best wishes to the family and members of his section

At the going down of the sun, and in the morn
We will remember them!

Chimo!


----------



## mechanic_chick

RIP Mcpl Walsh


----------



## captjtq

Rest in Peace, Soldier...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie




----------



## armyvern

Thanks for that Quag. My condolances to your Unit for this latest loss.

Vern


----------



## Jake

R.I.P Mcpl Jeffrey Scott Walsh   My condolences to all who knew him.


----------



## JSR OP

I didn't know him for long, and after our JLC we went our separate ways, but I will always remember him as a really nice guy.  The PPCLI, the RCR previous, and the CF in general have lost a good man.

Stand Easy MCpl Walsh.


----------



## big bad john

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1155120846470&call_pageid=968332188492&col=968793972154&t=TS_Home

Soldier dies in shooting mishap
Six more injured in Afghanistan auto accident
Aug. 9, 2006. 05:38 PM
TERRY PEDWELL
CANADIAN PRESS


A Canadian soldier who arrived for duty in Afghanistan just six days ago has died tragically in what appears to have been an accidental discharge of a firearm by another Canadian. 
Master Cpl. Jeffrey Scott Walsh was shot today while learning the ropes during a patrol west of Kandahar. 

Walsh was with the Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, based in Shilo, Man. 

Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued a statement today, saying he was “deeply saddened” to learn of the soldier’s death. 

He said Walsh “put service to country before self, and his sacrifice will not be forgotten.” 

“On behalf of Canadians, I extend my sincere sympathy to the family, friends and loved ones of Master Cpl. Walsh, and am hopeful that they find strength in knowing that our nation mourns at their side.” 

While conducting patrols, Canadian soldiers normally have their firearms on safety. It’s not clear how the firearm was discharged. 

“No further details are available at this time regarding the exact circumstances surrounding this incident,” said Lt.-Col. Brian Irwin, the chief of staff to the Canadian Forces’ National Command Element. 

“Task Force Afghanistan’s National Investigation Service detachment is investigating this matter.” 

Irwin refused to confirm that Walsh was shot by another Canadian soldier, although military sources said that was the case. 

“There is an ongoing investigation (which) is going to get to the bottom of all of the circumstances surrounding this tragic accident,” he said. 

“At this time, it’s still too early to pronounce that.” 

The soldiers involved in the incident later came under attack at a forward operating base in the area, and were bombarded by mortars, although military officials said the two incidents were unrelated. 

“Enemy action has been ruled out,” Irwin said, referring to Walsh’s death. 

Canadian soldiers go through rigorous training to ensure that accidental shootings are minimized or even eliminated, if possible, Irwin stressed. 

However, there is always a small risk of a mishap, he added. 

“Our soldiers have come here with absolutely the best training that they could possibly receive. They are in theatre with the best possible weapons and equipment,” Irwin said. 

“In a theatre like this, though, there is always a small margin for error.” 

“Regrettably in this incident, certainly there appears that there was an accident and . . . that margin of error may have been crossed.” 

In an earlier incident, six soldiers were injured when their Nyala armoured vehicle slammed into a truck, about 30 kilometres south of Kandahar. 

The vehicle was part of a convoy that was heading to Spin Boldak on the Pakistan border about 7:30 a.m. local time. 

Two of the soldiers were being treated in hospital for more serious non-life threatening injuries while the four others were treated and released from hospital. 

None of their names are being released. 

Since 2002, when Canada first entered Afghanistan, 25 soldiers have lost their lives, along with one diplomat. 

Six Canadian soldiers have died in southern Afghanistan during the past seven days alone. 

On Saturday, Master Cpl. Raymond Arndt of the Loyal Edmonton Regiment, died after a large truck collided head-on with the G-Wagon utility vehicle he was in as part of a convoy, about 35 kilometres southeast of Kandahar. 

Last Thursday, four soldiers — Pte. Kevin Dallaire, Sgt. Vaughn Ingram, Cpl. Bryce Keller and Cpl. Christopher Reid — died during fighting with Taliban forces west of Kandahar, very near where Walsh was shot Wednesday. 

The deaths have had an impact on troop morale, Irwin acknowledged, although he added that Canada’s soldiers remain behind the Afghan mission. 

“Without a doubt, losing a soldier is something that we all take to heart,” said Irwin. 

“A tragic loss affects us all. (But) the soldiers are committed and understand the necessity of this mission they’ve undertaken.” 

Canada has roughly 2,200 soldiers involved in operations designed to bring security and stability to southern Afghanistan.


----------



## armyrules

My condolences go out to the families. What a shame. RIP


----------



## 043

Tragic as it is, and no doubt a huge loss for Mcpl Walsh's family........let's not forget the individual who had the apparent negligent discharge..........hopefully he will be receiving the help he needs right now!!!!!!!!!!

RIP Mcpl Walsh!!!!!!!!


----------



## westernarmymember

Condolences to family, friends and comrades. RIP MCpl Walsh  

Tragic


----------



## gardCanada

RIP MCpl Walsh


----------



## ark

RIP Soldier


----------



## greyman2005

My condolences go out to his family and to 2VP as well


----------



## GaelicSoldier

My deepest condolences to the family and friends of MCpl Walsh

RIP


----------



## FGH_Recce_DJ




----------



## 17thRecceSgt

RIP MCpl


----------



## C/10




----------



## Devlin

Deepest sympathies to the family and friends.


----------



## NavComm

Very saddened by this news. To the family, regiment and friends of MCpl Walsh my heartfelt condolences. Another very sad day for PPCLI and Canada.


----------



## GerryCan

R.I.P. Jeff


----------



## 1feral1

Sorry to hear of this sad news. Again our thoughts are with his family and friends.


Wes


----------



## Cansoldier

RIP My friend!


----------



## HollywoodHitman




----------



## Hockeycaper

Very sad news and a loss that is even harder to take. (due to the circumstances)
My condolences to his friends and family. My thoughts and prayers also go out to the soldier who made this fatal error as he definitely will need our support and help.


----------



## Blackhorse7

I am in Winnipeg on leave right now.. I just had a friend that is with the Air Force ship out short notice to Dubai.  He said that he has been participating in every ramp ceremony in the past week.  Tough going.  I see a lot of support our troops stuff on vehicles though.  The fallen soldiers are not forgotten in Manitoba.


----------



## pbi

From all the Patricias in the Toronto Area: Farewell MCpl Walsh. Rest easy knowing that the Regtl family will look after yours.

 

VP


----------



## argo_1971

I was on JLC/JNCO with MCpl Walsh,my condolances to his family. He was an outstanding soldier,with a great future ahead.


----------



## 2 Cdo

RIP. Condolences to family and friends.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

I watched the repatiation ceremony tonight and felt many many emotions, but the consistent one was respect. I'm sorry for your sacrifice MCpl, it was not in vain.



Those three young kids have a long road ahead of them, but I hope the knowledge that their father was a hero helps smooth some of the bumps.


----------



## Good2Golf

RIP MCpl Walsh.   

Thoughts and prayers to his family, loved ones and friends.  I can't begin to imagine how the other soldier is dealing with this most unfortunate incident.  Strength to the Patricias and to the BG.

PRO PATRIA


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Yes, I also thought about the other soldier, that's got to be a hell of a thing to have to try to deal with. It's a shame that with an incident like this 2 soldiers are taken out of the line.


----------



## quinner12

My sincerest condolences to the Walsh family.  "Rest in Peace my friend.....You will be missed..." 2VP!!!


----------



## big bad john

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/saskatchewan/story/2006/08/17/funeral-regina.html

Soldier killed in Afghanistan laid to rest
Last Updated: Thursday, August 17, 2006 | 8:18 PM CT 
CBC News 
There were tears and laughter at the funeral of Master Cpl. Jeffrey Scott Walsh Thursday as stories of his good nature, sense of humour and devotion to duty were told inside a packed Regina church.

The 33-year-old soldier with the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry based in Shilo, Man., had been six days into his second tour in Afghanistan when he was accidentally shot.



Master Cpl. Jeffrey Walsh, who was buried in Regina on Thursday, spoke with the CBC in Regina in December 2003.
(CBC)
More than 300 attended the service at St. Paul's Cathedral in downtown Regina, the city where his parents live and where he had lived for a number of years.

Walsh's family followed behind his casket, which was draped in a Canadian flag and carried in by his fellow soldiers.

Julie Mason, Walsh's spouse, carried their seven-month-old son Ben and held their daughter Jordan's hand. She in turn held on to her big sister, Avery.

Among those paying tribute was Darryl Smith, a fellow soldier who went through battle training with Walsh. He described him as a friend and a brother, a proud person and devoted family man with a sense of humour that was always at the ready.

Military accomplishments

He also paid tribute to his colleague's accomplishments in the military.

"Jeff was a warrior. He was a motivated, disciplined and highly capable soldier," Smith said. "I had total respect for him and so did those he served with."

Rev. Allan Higgs said the accidental nature of Walsh's death makes it especially hard for those who knew him.

"How can you make sense of an accident," he asked the congregation. "Death in battle is somewhat easier to fathom or at least explain. How or why a gun went off will take time to determine. We do know, though, that the person responsible for that gun carries a terrible burden."

Higgs asked the gathering to keep that soldier in its prayers as well.

Poem for his children

He also read from a poem Walsh wrote, called Monsters in the Dark, to explain to his children why he had to go back to Afghanistan.

"I to choose confront them, as afraid as I might be, because if I don't stop the monsters, our children will never be free," read the poem.

Norman Yeo, another friend, spoke of Walsh's humour and sense of adventure, and had the crowd of more than 300 smiling and laughing at some of the antics they shared.

Yeo also asked them to help make sure Walsh's children will know the kind of person he was: "A great friend with a kind heart, big smile, and who always put others first."

Walsh was buried later in the afternoon in the military section of Riverside Memorial Park.

A trust fund for Walsh's children has been established at CIBC bank branches.

Flags around the province have been at half-mast in honour of Walsh and a second soldier originally from Saskatchewan who was killed in Afghanistan.

Cpl. Bryce Keller, who was born in Regina and had in recent years been based in  Edmonton, died in a Taliban ambush on Aug. 3.


----------



## William Webb Ellis

I read the aforementioned story at lunch.  Does anyone know if the complete poem is available??


----------



## Pea

Poem is available here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48889.0.html


----------



## armyvern

William Webb Ellis said:
			
		

> I read the aforementioned story at lunch.  Does anyone know if the complete poem is available??



it's running in this thread:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48889.0.html

Here it is again:



> Monsters in the Dark
> by MCpl Jeff Walsh
> 
> I know that they are out there:
> I will not be ignorant anymore:
> Pulling the blanket over my head will not keep them
> from coming ashore;
> Instead I choose to confront them
> as afraid as I might be;
> Because if I don't stop the monsters
> our children can never be free.


----------



## Lost_Warrior

RIP brother


----------



## military granny

http://server09.densan.ca/archivenews/060819/rlp/060819a5.htm

Jeffrey Walsh's children may not yet understand just how magnificent a man their father was. They know only that one week he was with them, and the next week he was gone. 

But they will come to understand that their father was a hero in the truest sense of the word. We use the word "hero" a lot. We use it with sports figures when they accomplish something incredible. We use it all over the place. But Master Cpl. Jeffrey Walsh was a true hero. He died fighting for what has made this country and a lot of countries what they are. Free. Great and wonderful places to live, work, play. 

Every single Canadian, every single American, every single member of a democratic country, owes Jeffrey Walsh a lot. As ugly and as detested as wars are, they are a necessary part of our world. Because they stand in the way of evil people who want to terrorize us and take away all those things we too often take for granted. 

Thank you, Master Cpl. Jeffrey Walsh and thank you all those soldiers who have gone to war and risked their lives for us. We owe you a lot. But it is a debt we will never be able to repay, other than to enjoy the life you have made possible for us.


----------



## BernDawg




----------



## ArmyRick

RIP, soldier.


----------



## Yzerman

I knew Jeff just before he joined the Military.  I myself had just completed my basic training and was telling him all about it as we worked together at Co-op. He was a great guy and will be missed.  

My condolences to his family.  

Rest in Peace Jeff.


----------



## tree hugger

Charges laid.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20071012/canadian_soldier_071012/20071012?hub=TopStories


----------



## tomahawk6

Tragic. No matter the outcome of the case MCpl Fraser has to live with the loss of a comrade and thats a life sentence.


----------



## geo

It's a terrible situation to face.
Knowing you are responsible for the death of your best friend AND a comrade in arms is a specter that will certainly dog Mcpl Fraser for the rest of his days.

That having been said, should he stand trial.  I say yes, it's gotta be done.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Should he face disiplinary action?  Sure.  I don't know what you can charge a person for resulting in death but there has to be something less extreme then manslaughter.


----------



## tree hugger

I don't know what actually happened, but I can't picture anyone benefiting from a trial.  I'm hoping they'll be some sort of plea.  Seeing the how the charge sheet is written would be interesting.  They may have alternative charges.


----------



## geo

Of course no one will benefit from the trial.
That's not the point.  For all service offences, there must be a trial.  
The accused will have the oportunity to have his say, it is his right... Because we go thru the trial process, there are limits to what form of punishment (if any) can be attributed and what form of administrative action can be taken


----------



## armyvern

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> Should he face disiplinary action?  Sure.  I don't know what you can charge a person for resulting in death but there has to be something less extreme then manslaughter.



Well there's is certainly somewhat of a precedent already set within the CF in this situation. Sadly, involving two good friends of mine, and good friends of each other.

I've got a pic of me & Mike up in my photo gallery; he was killed by an ND on 03 May 1993, in Somalia. Although the laid charges were somewhat different as Tony was charged with (and found guilty of) negligent performance of duty and criminal negligence causing death.

It's truely a tragic situation and my heart goes out to both families.


----------

